# Gnomoria[Sammel-Thread]



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir vor ca. einer Woche Gnomoria zugelegt.(Steam-angebot)
nach recht schwierigem Anfang(alles fliessenden English)macht mir das Spiel recht viel Spass.
Da es sehr wenig Deutsche Erklärungen gibt haben ich mir vorgenommen etwas licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.
Also ein Deutsches Tutorial.Mal sehen wie weit ich komme. 
Jeder der es Spielt, darf (muss )auch seine Erfahrung weitergeben.

Also :das Spiel ist im Grunde eine Wirtschaftssimulation im Minecraftlook.
Man beginnt mit neun Gnomen (die es am Leben zu erhalten gilt.)
dazu hat man noch zwei Yaks.
im Moment Spiele ich das Game, um das Prinzip kenne zu lernen, auf Peacfull(ohne Gegner).
Deswegen brauchte ich mich nicht so Sehr um Soldaten zu kümmern.

Meine Derzeitige Map:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rest erklärungen folgen so nach und nach.
MFG

PS.:Hier noch ein paar nützliche Tips von einer andern Website:



> *TheOrigin*
> http://www.theorigin.de/images/statusicon/user-offline.png
> Administrator                                                                              http://www.theorigin.de/image.php?u=1&dateline=1342707520                                                                          Registriert seitFeb 2012Beiträge2.712Blog-Einträge46 http://mystatus.skype.com/smallicon/theorigin79
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Noch ein paar Grundlagen aus der deutschen WIKI:

http://www.gnomoriawiki.com/wiki/Getting_Started/de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Noch ein Nachtrag der Relativ Wichtig ist:
*Man sollte sich von dem Spielstand ,von Zeit zu Zeit,eine Sicherungskopie anlegen!
Für den Fall, das das Spiel mal abstürzt.

ZU finden Win 7  : Eigene Dokumente > My Games > Gnomoria   ,hier Save ich immer den "World"-Ordner.
*Link welche Materialien kann ich wie Lagern,in welcher Tiefe finde ich welche Erze usw. :

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/281567-gnomoria-sammel-thread-3.html#post5509445


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Juni 2013)

Also als erstes fängt man nach dem Generieren der Map an(im Pausenmenü),sich einen Bauplatz auszusuchen.
In der Nähe Wasser ist von Vorteil,da man einen Brunnen(Well) bauen sollte.
Ist ein Platz gefunden müssen wir für Holz zum Bauen sorgen.
Das macht man in dem man mit der Rechten Maustaste auf einer freien Stelle klickt.
Im sich öffnendem Menü klicktst du auf Agriculture(Landwirtschaft) -Fell trees(Baum fällen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Rechtsklick und Maus ziehen Markierst du einen Bereich wo dann die Bäume gefällt werden.
Vorzugsweise Pine (Tanne )oder Birch (Birke).Appel (Apfelbäume)sind als Nahrungsquelle Wichtig und sollten nur gefällt werden,wenn sie Bauaktivitäten im Weg stehen.

Die Beiden Yaks sollten ein Gehege bekommen.Agriculture-Pasture (Weide) ,Area Markieren,danach wählst du in dem Menükasten Yak aus.
Wenn du später das Spiel fortsetzt,werden die beiden Yaks auf die Weide geführt und bleiben da.
Sie sind Wichtig für`s Trinken.

Danach gräbst du dich in den Berg ein um Lager-,Wohn-,und Arbeitsstätten zu bauen.Erst mal nicht zu groß,läßt sich ja jederzeit erweitern,aber man muss seine _Ressourcen zu Anfang mit bedacht einsetzen.
Dazu gehst du wieder mit Rechtsklick in das Menü, Terrain (Gelände,Boden) -Mine (Bergwerk,Grube) -Wall (Mauer).Wieder Areal mit Maus Markieren.Sollte Vor dem Berg eine Schräge Rampe sein,kann man diese mit Terrain -Remove(Entfernen) Ramp ,beseitigen.

Nahrung ist auch Wichtig.Apfelbäume ,Erdbeeren und Baumwolle müssen abgeerntet werden.
Und zwar im Menü -Agriculture -Forage (Futter,Grünfutter).Wieder gewünschtes Gebiet Markieren.

Da wir in dem Startsack noch Weizensamen (Wheat)haben,können wir auch direkt noch ein kleines Feld anlegen.
Menü -Landwirtschaft(Agriculture)- Farm anklicken.Gebiet Markieren ,dann im Geöffneten Fenster Rechts auf dem Pfeil nach unten Wheat auswählen.

Jetzt wird es Zeit die Gnome Arbeiten zu lassen.Oben auf Play Klicken ,und zusehen.

_


----------



## KasradKull (29. Juni 2013)

ich glaub ich werd mir das mal schnell kaufen sieht interessant aus


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juni 2013)

Wenn man Wirtschafts symulationen im weitesten Sinne mag ,auf jeden Fall.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich eine komplett Erklärung schaffe ,ist sehr umfangreich.Weiß auch nicht ob es überhaupt einen interessiert.

Nachdem die Miner die ausgrabungen vollendet haben,liegen auf dem Boden Dreckklumpen(Dirt-und Clay clump und wenn ihr viel Glück habt raw Marbel (roher Marmor)) .Diesen gilt es zu lagern.
Und zwar in einer Stockpile(Vorrat,Lager).

Wieder mit Rechtsklick ins Menü:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt Markiert ihr in einem Beliebigem Raum Euer Vorratslager(Stockpile).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Menüfenster könnt ihr jetzt auswählen,was ihr einlagern wollt.
Ich nehme immer den Zweig Goods(Wahren ,Güter)
Dann soil (Boden) für den Dreck.
Für Steine raw Stone (roher Stein) alle Arten.Je nach dem Was man einlagern will,kann man das hiermit sehr Spezialisieren.
Ausserdem kann man Kiste,Fässer und Säcke nur auf ein Stockpile bauen.
Damit der Dreck etc. schnell eingelagert wird(jeder Speicher usw.hat eine gleiche Priorität) ,können wir die Priority(Vorrang,Dringlichkeit) erhöhen.Dazu wird die Zahl von 5 auf 1 geändert.
Wichtig !!nach dem Einlagervorgang wieder auf 5 ändern.
Nach selben Muster machen wir noch ein Lager für Nahrungsmittel,später noch eins für Trinken.

Vorratslagerflächen können mit Remove Designation(entferne Bezeichnung,Bestimmung,Festlegung)wieder gelösch werden.
Erde und Steine werden bis 64 gestapelt ,pro Feld.Getränke können nur in Fässern gelagert werden(was ja Logisch ist).


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juni 2013)

Nun gilt es eine Werkbank zu bauen.
Als erstes bauen wir eine einfache Werkbank (Crude Workbench).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese setzen wir auf eine Beliebige Stelle(in der Nähe sollte eine Stockpile sein).
Im Menüfenster kann man noch auswählen aus welchen Materialien die Werkbank und Stuhl gebaut wird.
Standart:any log (irgentwelche Holzblöcke)any raw Stone.
Das kann später auch beim Boden und Mauern etc.ausgewählt werden.
Für die Werkbank brauchen wir einen Stein und ein Holzblock.

Wenn sie Fertigestellt ist können wir sie mit doppelklick öffnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herstellen kann man damit plank(Bretter) ,chair(Stühle) ,workbench(Werkbank,Arbeitstisch) ,chisel(Meißel).
Mit dem klick auf zb. plank erscheint der Auftrag ein Brett zu bauen im Fenster Job Queue(Arbeits Schlange,Kolone)
Dort können wir durch Markieren des Repeat(Wiederholen)Befehls ,das Brett sooft bauen lassen,bis das Holz ausgeht,alle Gnome Gestorben sind,oder wir den Auftrag duch Cancel(Stornieren,Aufheben)Stoppen.

Mit einem Klick auf Craft to und eingabe einer Zahl,können wir immer so viel craften (Herstellen)bis die angegebene Zahl erfüllt ist.Wenn etwas davon verbraucht wird wird erst wieder neu ge-craftet.

*Weiterführende Grundlagen:  *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/281567-gnomoria-sammel-thread-2.html#post5421084


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juni 2013)

Ich mache mal einen Großen Sprung,da ich endlich was brauchbares über Mechanik gefunden hab.

Für Mechanik muss man erst Metalle finden >eine Thinker bench (Denker Bank^^)bauen(Der Ladebalken zeigt den Fortschritt an)>dann die anderen Mechanik Workbench`s.

Googelübersetzung der Gnomoria Wiki:
Orginalartikel:

http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&tl=de&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gnomoriawiki.com%2Fwiki%2FMechanics&anno=2
*Mechanik *

  Wechseln zu: Navigation , Suche 
  Es gibt fünf Arten von Mechanismen: Verbindungen, Switches, Geräte, Stromquellen und self-powered Fallen.  Alle Mechanismen, mit Ausnahme von self-powered Fallen, benötigen Energie, um zu arbeiten.  Mechanismen können zusammen in Netzen verbunden werden.  Wenn die Gesamtmenge der zugeführten Leistung des Netzes durch die Quellen ausreichend wirken die Geräte.  Beachten Sie, dass die Verknüpfungen verlustbehaftete sind und müssen auch mit Strom versorgt werden. 

*  I


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

nhalt *

 1 Traps
 2 Linkage
 3 Switch
 4 Geräte
 5 Power Source
 6 Maschinen
 6.1 One Way Tür
 6.2 Mechanische Wand
 
*  Traps *

 Traps sind self-powered Mechanismen und daher nicht verlangen Stromquellen oder Verknüpfungen zu bedienen.  Derzeit gibt es zwei Arten von Fallen - Fallen und Klinge Stachelfallen.  Beide arbeiten ähnlich.  Eine Falle kann auf jeder Etage Platz platziert werden.  Einmal platziert, wird die Falle auslöst, wenn ein Feind Kreatur Schritte auf diesem Raum.  Die Falle wird einen einzigen Angriff auf den Feind, die ausgewichen werden kann oder blockiert wie ein normaler Angriff.  Sobald die Falle löst es muss von einem gnome zurückgesetzt werden, bevor es wieder abfeuern kann. 
  Traps Festigkeit wird durch das Metall aus dem sie hergestellt sind (Stahl die stärkste) betroffen. 
  Robobob kann angetrieben, fügen ständig angreifenden Fallen sowie einen Mechanismus zum Zurücksetzen Fallen automatisch. [1] 
*  Linkage *

  Achsen und Getriebe sind Verknüpfungen.  Sie übertragen die Leistung von einer Energiequelle an eine oder mehrere Vorrichtungen.  Eine horizontale Achse wird der Strom von einer Seite auf die andere zu übertragen.  Eine vertikale Achse wird Energie von oben nach unten oder umgekehrt zu übertragen.  Ein Getriebe wird Macht, alles ist neben übertragen.  Verwenden Achsen, um Macht über Entfernungen und Getriebe tragen zur Stromversorgung mehrerer Geräte zu verteilen. 
  Eine Achse benötigt 1 Einheit der Leistung. 
   Ein Getriebe benötigt 3 Einheiten der Macht, und kann nicht auf dem  Boden platziert werden (es kann jedoch auf einer Wand platziert werden,  so können Sie einfach entfernen Etage, um Platz für sie zu machen). 
  Tipp: Sie können Anzeigen / Verbergen der Achsen mit der Q-Taste.  Wenn Achsen dargestellt sind, wird die Achse sich drehen, wenn sie genügend Leistung für das gesamte System aufweist.  Wenn es keinen Strom oder unzureichende Leistung hat es nicht dreht. 
*  Wechseln *

  Hebel und Druckplatten sind Schalter.  Schalter wird Macht wie ein Gestänge bei Aktivierung übertragen.  Wenn nicht aktiviert, blockieren sie die Macht.  Ein Hebel ist explizit eingeschaltet.  Mit einem Klick auf den Hebel, können Sie einen Auftrag für einen gnome gesetzt, um den Hebel zu wechseln.  Beachten Sie, dass Hebel, im Gegensatz Achsen, müssen von Böden unterstützt werden.  Eine Druckplatte wird durch eine gnome (oder etwas) trat auf sie eingeschaltet.   Der Sinn der Druckplatte, ob es überträgt Energie, wenn gedrückt, oder  nicht an die Macht zu übertragen, wenn gedrückt, geschaltet werden kann;  wie ein Hebel, Sie auf der Druckplatte auf und stellen eine neue  Aufgabe für ein Gnom zu kommen ändern Sie die Einstellung .  Schalter nicht verbrauchen Strom. 
*  Gerät *

  Die mechanische Wand benötigt 20 Energie zu betreiben.   Es wirkt wie ein Boden, wenn unpowered, und wie eine Wand (mit einem  Bodenbelag es, wenn es nicht bereits eine darüber), wenn mit Strom  versorgt.   Wenn aktiviert, wenn es eine Etage über ihnen, werden sie alle  Geschöpfe auf es zu vernichten, töten sie sofort, daher zusätzlich zu  der Möglichkeit, eine undurchdringliche Tür zu machen, es kann auch  verwendet werden, um eine zu machen tödliche Falle . 
  Mechanische Wände kann auch als verwendet werden Wasserpumpe oder eine Schleuse . 
  Die Luke benötigt 10 Energie zu betreiben.  Es kann nur über einem Loch angeordnet werden.  Es wirkt wie ein Loch, wenn unpowered und als Boden, wenn mit Strom versorgt.   Dies kann verwendet werden, um entweder eine Art Zugbrücke, oder (wenn  sie mit einer Druckplatte und einer mechanischen Wand kombiniert) eine  zu machen Fallgrube . 
Pumpen benötigen 20 Macht zu bedienen.  Pumpen können nur über ein Loch in den Boden gelegt werden, aber es muss auch leer Raum darunter.  Es spielt keine Rolle, ob es Wasser unter der Pumpe oder nicht. 
*  Power Source *

 Handcranks, Windmühlen und Dampfmaschinen sind Stromquellen.  Sie liefern Strom für Ihre mechanische Systeme, um Geräte zu betreiben.  Handcranks sind wie andere Mechanik bereits erstellt, und auf jeder Etage.   Ein Ingenieur gnome muss manuell drehen Sie die Kurbel, um Strom zu  versorgen, so dass sie eine weniger wünschenswerte Quelle der Macht.  Windmühlen müssen außerhalb gebaut werden (dh nichts darüber), aber einmal gebaut, sie produzieren Strom automatisch.  Eine Dampfmaschine kann überall gebaut werden, erfordert aber Kohle zu bedienen. 
  Eine Handkurbel liefert 10 Einheiten Energie, wenn angekurbelt. 
  Eine Windmühle liefert 20 Einheiten der Energie. 
  Eine Dampfmaschine liefert 200 Einheiten von Energie, wenn angeheizt. 
*  Maschinen *

*  One Way Tür *

  Benötigt   Eine Windmühle, Druckplatte und Luke oder mechanische Wand.   Anfahrt   Bauen Windmühle in einem lebensfähigen Lage, schließen Sie es an einer Druckplatte vor einer Luke / mechanische Tür. *  Mechanische Wand *

  Benötigt   Eine Windmühle, Hebel und mechanische Wand.Windmühle so aufbauen das sie Funktioniert, verbinden Sie es mit einem  Schalter und dann den mechanischen Türen Sie heben und senken.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Weitere Informationen, einschließlich der Baukosten, finden Sie auf der gefunden werden Artikel Seite.
Ist ein krasser Sprung  ,zeigt allerdings die Möglichkeiten des Spiel ,die man nicht auf Anhieb sieht.


----------



## nulchking (30. Juni 2013)

Werde mir die Demo auch mal anschauen schaut sehr interessant aus

Jedoch benutz bitte nicht den Google Translator, da kriege ich einen Krampf in der Birne wenn ich das lese


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juni 2013)

Sorry, ich auch ,kann das leider selber nicht übersetzen .My English is to bad.^^.
Hoffe das du Spaß mit der Demo hast,die Geht nur 6 Spieltage lang^^.

Hab das Game bei Steam im Angebot bekommen.Für 3,47€ war also kein Finanzeller Beinbruch  .


----------



## nulchking (1. Juli 2013)

Spiel ist echt der Hammer, aber auch mega kompliziert. Das Video hat mir enorm geholfen:
Gnomoria: Tutorial / Erste Schritte #1 [Deutsch] | NerdDerby - YouTube


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juli 2013)

Kann ich nur bestätigen,deswegen versuch ich ja auch ne Art TUT auf die Beine zu stellen.
Das Video kenn ich schon ,ist immer Hilfreich sich Videos anzusehen.
Hab nur über Mechanik wenig gefunden,deswegen muss ich erst mal selber Probieren.
Wenn du willst kannst du auch einige Erklärungen schreiben,wenn du so weit bist.
Ist halt sehr umfangreich,die Englischen Begriffe machen es nicht leichter.
Versuch gerade eine Mechanische Tür^^.


----------



## Fexzz (1. Juli 2013)

Sieht aus wie ein Abklatsch von Dwarf Fortress in besserer Grafik 

Mal gucken, vielleicht schau ichs mir mal an!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juli 2013)

Jup,hab ich immer wieder gelesen,das es wie Darf Fortress ist.Kenne das Game aber nicht.

Ich hab gestern und Heute Mit der Mechanischen Wand Experementiert(Trotz der miesen Googelübersetzung).
Habs endlich hinbekommen.

Was man Wissen muß,das der Boden aus zwei Schichten besteht.
Dem Boden(Floor) und der Wand(Wall).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Benötigten Teile findet man (wenn die "Denkerbank"lange genug geforscht hat)
unter Build>Mechanism>Device>mechanical wall(Mechanische Wand)
Build>Mechanism>Linkage>axle (Antriebswelle)
Build>Mechanism>Linkage>gear box(Getriebe)
Build>Mechanism>Switch>lever(Schalter)

Build>Mechanism>Power Source>wind mill(Windmühle)

Tip:  Damit es Nett Aussieht ,immer das Material selber auswählen (rechts bei any)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also erst mal die Mechanische Wand einfach am Gewünschten Ort Platzieren.

Danach die Mühlen aufbauen so das sie sich drehen.
Eine Mühle erzeugt 40Energie,davon kann man *20* Nutzen.
Ein Tor benötigt 20.Ein Getriebe(gear) 3.Eine Welle(axle) 1 an Energie.

(Nach zig fails hatte ich zum Schluss noch eine Mühle zu wenig(hatte mal durchgerechnet)dann funtz das nicht^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Mit Q lassen sich die Wellen verbergen)

Jetzt müssen wir alles mit axle(wellen)verbinden.
Die werden einfach auf den Boden gesetzt(liegen manchmal komisch auf dem Grass,wenn sie aber fertig gebaut sind,wird es eine Welle)
An Eck-oderKreuzungspunkten müssen wir ein Getriebe bauen.
Dazu muss der Boden entfernt(Remove Floor) werden!!Weil das Getriebe auf einer Mauer gebaut werden muss.

Und nicht zu vergessen irgentwo zwischen Mühle und Tor muss ein Schalter zwischen die Welle gesetzt werden.
Einfach auf den Boden Setzen.

Nochmal: Windmühle >Floor,Welle>Floor,Türe>Floor,Schalter>Floor, Getriebe>Wall

Welche Materialien ihr als Boden oder Wand nehmt ist egal.
Hoffe das es einigermaßen verständlich ist.
Ich muss noch mehr Grundlegendes erklären^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Juli 2013)

OK,kurzes Intermetzo beendet.

Wir waren bei der einfachen Werkbank^^ .

Wichtig ist es Stein(Marbel(heißt eigentlich Marmor)) zu finden .
Dazu graben wir am besten hinunter.

Terrain > Dig(graben) > Stairs down

mit der "R" -Taste kann ich den "Treppendummy" drehen.Oben an der Treppe ist der Floor angedeutet,da ist der Platz wo die Treppe nach unten gebaut wird.
Mit Terrain > Mine > Wall   graben wir nun eine Etage Tiefer (man kann ruhig 3-4 Etagen Tiefer graben)
Da findet man auf jeden Fall Stein.Noch schnell ein Speicher für Stein bauen (Designatet Area > Stockpile).

Wenn wir Stein gefunden haben sollten wir erst mal einen Brunnen(Well) bauen.

Zu finden unter Build > Workshop > Food/Drink > Well




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den setzen wir über eine Wasserfläche.Falls mal die Milch zur Neige geht,verdursten die Zwerge nicht sondern Trinken aus dem Brunnen.

Jetzt sollten wir noch Betten Bauen für die Zwergenbande.
Ansonsten schlafen sie irgentwann an Ort und Stelle ein und sind nicht besonders Produktiv.

Am Anfang müssen Strohbetten reichen.

Build > Furniture > straw bed  (Strohbett),für jeden Zwerg eins in einem geeignetet Raum.

Den Markieren wir noch als Gemeinschafts Schlafraum(Dormitory),später kann man noch "Richtige" Betten bauen und jedem Zwerg einen eigenes Zimmer bauen(Personal Quaters)
So sieht mein Personal Quater im Moment aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bauen wir neben den Marbel-Stockpile Steinwerkstätten.

Build > Workshop > Stone > Stonecutter ,als erstes.Der schneidet die Steine in Blöcke.
Danach ist noch der Stonemason(Steinmetz) wichtig.Der craftet zb. Stone Door(Steintür),table(Tisch),chair(Stuhl),Chisel (Meissel) ,knife(Messer),hearth(Feuerstelle) usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die verschiedenen Arbeitsplätze sehen sich Recht ähnlich,wenn man draufklickt,sieht man aber was es ist.
Die Materialien für den Bau können über any v selbst bestimmt werden.Sollten welche mit 0 angegeben sein muss man warten bis die Zwerge sie ranschaffen.

Dann fehlt uns auf jeden fall noch die Holzverarbeitung.

Build > Workshop > Wood > Carpenter (Schreiner)

Eine Sägewerk (Sawmill) brauchen wir auch noch.Normalerweise werden fehlende Teile für die Werkbänke Automatisch gekraftet,zb. das Sägeblatt (Sawblade) fürs Sägewerk beim Stonemason.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz oben hab ich noch einen Ofen (Furnace),der macht aus Holz ,Kohle .Die ist nämlich sehr Wichtig für Fackeln(Torch`s). Wenn nicht ausreichend Fackeln aufgestellt werden spawnen Gegner,die den Zwergen ans Leder wollen. (Minecraft lässt Grüßen)
Kohle kann man natürlich auch beim Minen finden^^.

Build> Workshop > Metal> Furnace  ,zum erstellen braucht man eine Feuerstelle und einen Blasebalg.

Fackeln baut man:

Build > Furniture(Möbel) > torch


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Juli 2013)

Und Weiter gehts mit dem Gnomoria (wird übrigends Nomoria ausgesprochen) TUT,
Jetzt wäre es an der Zeit mit Wolle weiterzumachen.

Das ist erforderlich für Betten und Bandagen.

Zunächst brauchen wir ein Webstuhl (loom)

Build > Workshop > Cloth (Kleidung)> Loom

Der verarbeitet jetzt Baumwolle zu Stoffballen.Am besten ein Lager (Stockpile) mit Baumwolle in der nähe platzieren.

Danach müssen wir noch einen Schneidertisch(Tailor) bauen.

Build > Workshop > Cloth > Tailor

Das wichtigste beim Tailor ist die Knochennadel(bone needle).
Um die zu bekommen müssen wir ein Yak schlachten^^. Oh man wir haben ja noch keinen Metzger(Butcher).
OK,müssen wir erst einen Metzger builden^^.
Build > Workshop > Food/Drink(Essen und Trinken) > Butcher Shop

Wichtig hierbei ist ,das immer noch genug Yaks übrigbleiben.Ich hab immer ein Männchen und zwei Weibchen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo wir schon dabei sind können wir auch direkt noch eine Küche bauen.

Build > Workshop > Food/Drink > Kitchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zur wolle .

Wenn wir jetz erfolgreich ein Yack geschlachtet haben ,könnten wir eine bone needel herstellen.
Alerdings fehlt uns noch ein Bearbeitungstisch^^.

Build > Workshop > Misc (miscellaneous =sonstiges) > Bonecarver (Knochenschnitzer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetz wird es etwas Triki^^,keiner der Zwerge kann Knochen bearbeiten .
Dazu gehen wir oben Population(Befölkerung)- Profession(Beruf),dort hab ich den Rancher ausgewählt.
Dann Misc Craft öffnen und das Kreuz bei Bonecarving machen.Jetzt macht der Rancher als Nebenjob Knochenschnitzereien .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wir ein Hospital bauen müssen wir auch einen Doktor auswählen ,mit dergleichen Methode.

Jetzt kann der Schneidertisch(Tailor) fertig gestellt werden und wir können Betten mit Matratzen (Mattress) bauen lassen.

Auch sollten wir ein kleines Vorratslager an Bandagen(Bandage) anlegen,damit die Zwerge im Kampf nicht verbluten.

Damit wir mehr zu Trinken für unsere Zwerge bekommen und sie immer Glücklich und zufrieden sind,müssen wir eine Brauerei bauen.

Build > Workshop > Food/Drink > Distellery



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Produzieren kann man am Anfang Wein (wine) oder Bier(Beer),später noch Tea aus Pilzen(Mushrooms)^^.
Für Bier brauchen wir Weizen(Korn=grain),das brauchen wir aber auch zum Brot backen.
Hab zu Anfang Wein "gebraut"das benötigt nur Früchte.Die hat man in der Regel Satt und genug.

Das war eigentlich schon mal die Basic-Werkstätten.Kommt noch Metal. Wenn sich einer Gut mit Militär auskennt....^^.
Kann er uns das mal Erklären(wie gesagt spiel ich noch auf Easy^^)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich spiele immer noch Gnomoria(zZ. nicht so häufig wegen COD BO 2) .
Ich hab eine neue Map angefangen ,da der Speicherstand schon 2-3 Minuten brauchte bis er geladen war.
Des weiteren brach die Spielgeschwindigkeit ,vor allem bei Regen, unspielbar ein (CPU Last 98 %).
Also hab ich ne Neue ,nicht so Große ,Map auf Easy begonnen.Also mit Gegner^^.

Zuerst haben die Gobblins meine Zwerge derart Dezimiert ,das ein Weiterspielen keinen Sinn machte.
Bei der nächsten Map sind mir die Lebensmittel ausgegangen.Das erste Jahr ist das Kritischste!!
Der Brunnen hat sich bewährt ,da ein Gobblin mir ein Yak gekillt hat.Bis die Brauerei funktionstüchtig war, konnte der Brunnen das Verdursten der Zwerge verhindern.

Jetzt hab ich noch eine Map begonnen bin kurz vor dem Winter und habe wieder das Lebensmittel Problem^^.
Strategie :Großzügig einmauern ,alles ausreichend Beleuchten(Kohle finden) und Genügend Felder anlegen.
Hab herausgefunden, das es genügt die Rampen an einem Berg zu Entfernen(Das geschieht recht schnell).Den Rest Freiland  mit Erdwand Einmauern.(auch die Mapränder müssen mit Mauern versehen werden,das sonst die Gegner einfach reinspawnen^^) .Na ja ich übe auf jeden Fall noch weiter .
Welchen Schwierigkeit Grad man auswählt hat einen enormen Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf.    
Auf Peacful konnte ich zb. unterirdische Felder Anlegen (alles außer Bäume). Es kamen natürlich auch keinen Gegner.
Was mit den andern Schwierigkeitsgraden ist ,weiß ich nicht .

Erwähnenswert ist noch der Marktstand(Market Stall)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Zeit zu Zeit erscheint ein Händler.Bei ihm kann man Nützliche Dinge Tauschen (Neue Früchte,Tiere usw.)

Zu finden unter: Build> Workshop > Misc > Market Stall

Oben sucht man sich aus was man haben möchte,Gibt die Anzahl ein und sucht in seinem Inventar nach einem entsprechendem Gegenwert.

So kann man auch ungeliebten Dreck loswerden (der muss nicht im Stockpile sein )allerdings hat der keinen Wert. 

Melde mich bald wieder mit nützlichen Tip`s .
Feedback erwünscht ,auch von "Selberspielern" .

MFG


----------



## KasradKull (12. Juli 2013)

danke für die ganzen tipps hab jetzt auch mal zeit gefunden es zu spielen 
wenn man erstmal drinn ist macht das echt richtig spaß bin zwar noch relativ am anfang aber ist jetzt schon interessant das spiel


----------



## Fexzz (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das Spiel mittlerweile auch schon angespielt. Es ist wirklich ganz schön, allerdings find ich die Steuerung irgendwie *******. Grade beim Graben verdrückt man sich so oft, weil man denkt, man klickt auf das Tile das man will und dann hat man eigentlich eins drüber makiert oder so. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/281567-gnomoria-sammel-thread.html
Man kann zwar die Wände absenken etc pp, aber das macht das ganze irgendwie nicht viel besser.


Sonst wirklich gut das SPiel.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Juli 2013)

@Fexzz : Mit dem Fummeligen Menü kann ich dir nur Recht geben.
Hab jetzt Jahr 3 fast geschaft und 16 Zwerge am Leben .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich stört insbesondere,das sich die Zwerge nicht ausrüsten,obwohl genügend Waffen herumliegen ^^.

Das die Baumfarmen irgentwie nicht Gefarmt werden.Muss das immer Manuell machen ^^.

Zu der Yakfarm sollte ich noch erwähnen, das man in das Gehege immer einige Futtertröge stellt.

Build > Furniture > trough




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht aber nach 95 Std. immer noch Spaß .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Juli 2013)

So heute kommt das Hospital dran.

Zuerst Gräbt oder baut einen Raum.

Den Markiert man mit : Designate Area > Hospital

Darin baut man einige Betten.
Einige Crates mit Verband sind Hilfreich.(Noch effektiver sind die Verbandskisten in der Nähe des Kampfgeschehens)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss man noch bei Population > Profession 
einer Berufsgruppe den Doktor "zuteilen".
Falls ihr das nicht macht ,verhungern die Zwerge in den Krankenhausbetten^^.(ist mir ein paarmal Passiert  )
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jetzt ist noch der Gemeinschaft Essraum (Dining Room) von intresse.
Damit die Zwerge ordentlich Essen können.

Man muss wieder einen Raum herstellen^^. In den Kommen Tische und Stühle.
Markiert wird der Bereich : Designate Area > Dining Room
In dem Menü kann man auch Great Hall ankreuzen (Grosse Halle )
Soll warscheinlich Aufenthaltsraum bedeuten??Ich machs auf jeden Fall immer an.

In der Letzten Map (die sooo lange zum Laden braucht) hab ich hinterher nen Schicken Essraum gebaut^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über Zwei Etagen.Wenn man ein bischen Googelt findet man so einige Nette Bauten.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mit dem Militär komm ich immer noch nicht wirklich klaar.

Schaffe das alle Zwerge (jetzt schon 19 ) in verschiedene Swats einzuteilen ,die schicke ich bei Bedrohung mithilfe des Guard Area,in die Nähe des Kampfgeschehen.

Designate Area > Guard Area

Aber wie schon erwähnt kann ich die nicht Richtig ausrüsten.
Das ganze ist noch zu Zufällig .

Wenn ich durchblicke werde ich`s Euch nicht vorenthalten.

Über Nahrung brauche ich mir im fast fünften Jahr keine Gedanken mehr machen.
Das läuft von selbst(bis auf die Bäume)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentane Stand der Dinge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juli 2013)

Kurzer Tipp,zu viele Felder und Baumplantagen anzulegen ist nicht besonders Sinnvoll ^^.
Was am Anfang zu wenig da ist stört später enorm das Spielgeschehen.
Ich hatte Gestern Abend ein wenig die Mine tiefer gegraben ,Fackeln auf Vorrat Produziert,als Plötzlich nichts mehr ging^^.
Wollte in meinem Wohnblock den Boden austauschen ,brauchte halt die Fackeln, das in der Mine nichts Spawnt.
Die Yackfarm war voll und sollte Dezimiert werden ^^.

Aber die Damen und Herren waren mit Ernten beschäftigt .Den ganzen Sommer und Herbst,nichts anderes wurde Erledigt.
Zum Glück ist in der Mine nichts gespawnt.
Habe dann hinterher Aufträge zurückgenommen und Felder deaktiviert .
Danach gings dann wieder.
Hab heute gelesen ,das es nicht so Sinnvoll ist soviel Apfel und Orangenplantagen anzulegen.
Lieber massig Yaks so ca 25. Die zu Wurst und daraus Sandwitchs machen ,da sie am Narhaftesten sind.
Im Moment versuche ich eine Eingangsschleuse zu Bauen.Evtl. mit Falle um unliebsame Gäste loszuwerden.


----------



## KasradKull (19. Juli 2013)

als kleine frag wie mach ich den blocks um einen brunnen herstellen zu können ? ^^ planken hab ich genug aber hab keine ahnung was mit blocks gemeint ist^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Juli 2013)

KasradKull schrieb:


> als kleine frag wie mach ich den blocks um einen brunnen herstellen zu können ? ^^ planken hab ich genug aber hab keine ahnung was mit blocks gemeint ist^^


 

Da must du einfach Stein nehmen.Irgendwelchen^^.Must du nur mit dem Stonecutter in Blöcke schneiden lassen.
Wenn du den hast,also kein Problem,mit dem Brunnen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hatte Gestern einen Orgerangriff .
Der ist mit In meine Festrung reingekommen,als ich neuen Gnomen ,die Mauer aufgemacht hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hat mir vier Zwerge gekillt.Bevor meine Zwerge ihn Killen konnten .
Sehr Gefährlich sind auch Ameisen!!

Jetzt hab ich eine Schleuse gebaut.Die Technik ist soweit fertig.Die Fallgrube funktioniert irgentwie nicht .
Versuche es jetzt mal mit Spikes .Eine Ameise hab ich im Tor eingeklemmt.War zufall .Die war dann Platt .


----------



## KasradKull (19. Juli 2013)

und wie mach ich den stonecutter ? ^^ 
sry aber das spiel ist am anfang echt komplieziert ^^
ach habs schon danke


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Juli 2013)

Heute mal ein Paar Bilder von meinem Torhaus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind zwei Mechanische Wände ,die von innen mit einem Schalter geöffnet werden 
Also wie eine Schleuse.
Mechanik:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/281567-gnomoria-sammel-thread-2.html#post5418609

Mittlerweile hab ich ein Zweimann Swat dazu bewegen können,eine Armbrust zu benutzen(also einer von den beiden ).
Die beiden Patrolieren oben auf dem Torhaus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ca 16 Windmühlen ,die Energie kommt links an ,splittet sich am Ersten Getriebe(Gear),nach links und Rechts (in der Mitte wollte ich eine Fallgrube bauen,was bisher nocht nicht Funktioniert hat^^).
Mit dem Vorderen und hinterem Schalter kann ich die Tore aufmachen und Schließen.
Da die Fallgrube nicht funktioniert,hab ich in der Mitte Stachelfallen gebaut.
Die Yaks und Zwerge können die Fallen nicht auslösen.
Den Ameisen (Mants) machen denen leider auch nicht viel^^.
Vor meinem "Fort" sieht es mittlerweile wie auf dem Schlachtfeld aus.
Die Gegner killen sich auch gegenseitig(und mein Bogenschütze macht auch Damage).

Mants und Orger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider fängt das Game wieder an zu Ruckeln ,CPU am limit (Core i7 920)


----------



## KasradKull (21. Juli 2013)

krass wie komplex das ist mit den toren usw O.o
aber ist das normal das das irgendwann anfängt zu ruckeln ? wenn ja dann hoff ich das das noch behoben wird


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Juli 2013)

So komplex ist das nicht mit den Toren,wenn man weiß wie man die Mechanik bauen kann.Die Schalter werden nur indirekt durch die Engineer`s betätigt!!.Die Stachelfallen sind irgendwie wirkungslos gegen die Mants(Ameisen^^).
Das Spiel nutzt leider nur einen Kern meiner CPU(4Core und 4 virtuelle),ist deshalb auf einen hohen Takt angewiesen(bei mir max.2800 MHZ).
Ram-verbrauch beläuft sich um die 3Gibi.(von 16)
Na ja ,je mehr Gewusel,desto mehr muß die CPU berechnen.Der Code scheint noch nicht so Optimal zu sein.Hab da aber kein Plan von .Ist aber im Moment nicht dauernd sondern nur ab und zu .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Juli 2013)

OK,hab mal Heute weiter gebaut und experimentiert .

Als erstes ist das Torhaus mit den Windmühlen zu bewundern .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab erst mal einen Wassergraben gebaut .Den hab ich mit "Zugbrücke" versehen.(Sind natürlich Falltüren)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasser hab ich mit einer Pumpe reingepumt.

Die Pumpe muss max. 2 Ebenen über dem Wasser in ein Loch eingebaut werden.

Terain > Dig > Hole



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das blaue zwischen den Wänden ist die Pumpe.Sie muss natürlich mit Power versorgt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über der Pumpe hab ich auch ein geschlossenes Loch gebaut,das in den Wassergraben mündet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bau hat leider einige Todesopfer gekostet,bei den Außenarbeiten.

Bei der Zugbrücke(Falltüren) muste ich mit den axel`s ,also Achsen,an den beweglichen Wänden vorbei.
Das ging aber nicht ,da die Achsen sich damit verbunden hatten.
Ich muste erst die Wände entfernen,dann die Achsen verlegen und dann die Wände wieder aufbauen.
Genauso bei der Falle^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Falle funktioniert jetzt auch  .

Von Rechts nach links: Das Graue Feld ist eine bewegliche Wand.
Die wird nicht gepowert ,also nicht mit Energie versorgt.
Die bekommt sie durch die Druckplatte die ich davor gesetzt habe.
Sie erhält Energie über eine Gearbox (Getriebe).
Davor ist die Falltüre unter der ich ein ca. 5 Ebenen tiefes Loch gegraben hatte.

Hab noch einen Schalter davor gesetzt um sie auszuschalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Mant oder Ameise einsperren,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgentwann läuft sie in die Falle .Wenn sie auf die Druckplatte läuft schliest sich die Wand und die Falltür .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn sie weiter läuft öffnet sich die Falltür wieder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sie ist tot .

Leider haben das zwei Zwerge von mir auch mal ausprobiert ^^.Deswegen schaltet man die lieber ab,wenn die Zwerge mal in die Schleuse gehen.

  Das mit dem Militär geht noch nicht so richtig^^. Alle Einstellungen die ich vornehme wird von allen Swats übernommen^^.
Das sollte eigentlich nicht so sein .
Mal sehen.

Hoffe das es verständlich erklärt ist .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Noch ein Wichtiger Tip:

Fals mal auf der Map was unplanmäßiges geschieht,könnt ihr das Spiel nicht einfach beenden.
Da es nur die Optionen "Save"und "Save und Exit" gibt.
Ihr müsst das Spiel Minimieren (Alt+Tab) und die Exe per Rechtsklick Beenden.
Jetzt hab ihr das Spiel auf dem Stand nach dem letzten Autosave .
Hab ich mind. schon zweimal gemacht.
Aber Eile ist geboten bevor der nächste Autosave stattfindet.
*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juli 2013)

Hi all,
ich spiele immer noch .(180std.)

Als erstes habe ich eine sehr Gute Übersicht gefunden,in welcher Tiefe welche Erze ,was wie gelagert wird usw.

Google Übersetzer

(mal wieder Googel übersetzer)

Ich bin jetzt im Jahr 15 ^^.Mit dem Militär hab ich noch immer nicht richtig verstanden(bin ich wohl zu Blöd zu ^^).
Gegner kommen jetzt Nervig oft ,fast immer Mants.
Die killen alles was rumläuft.(bekomme auch keine Zwerge mehr rein)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab jetzt drei Fallen Gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Funktionieren auch so ganz Gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Leichenhalle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemint hab ich bis ca Ebene 56.
Hab im Moment 28 Zwerge .
Der Wert des Zwergenreichs ist ca. 300 000.

Food:19 960
Drink: über 20 000
Zum Minen Produziere ich immer Fackeln auf Vorrat,dann geht das schneller.
Irgentwo da unten laufen Käfer rum (hab mal ganz kurz einen Gesehen) brrrrr.
Wenn einer fragen hat (außer Militär) kann er ruhig mal Posten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. August 2013)

Hi wollte euch meinen ersten ersäuften Mant zeigen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist in die Falle getappt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Ertrunken .

Ich kann das Wasser rein- und rauspumpen.

Leider dauert das Schalter-auslösen so lange,das es eher zufall ist ,wenn man einen Erwischt.
Helfen kann es ,wenn man ein ,zwei Engenieers in ein Swat steckt und dann diese bei dem Schalter auf einer Guardarea warten läst.Danach löscht man das Area und sie betätigen schneller den Schalter.
Meine neue Grosse Halle ist fertig geworden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wert ca. :28502




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit Jahren ist kein Händler mehr zum Marktstand gekommen.
Sind einfach zu viele Mants.

Juhu ich hab gerade *neun* Zwerge durchbekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war das Game Gnädig mit mir.Kein Mant weit und breit .
Jetzt hab ich 33 Zwerge.(leider ist mir Heute einer verhungert,weil er nicht durch die Windmühlen gehen konnte(eingemauert))

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hab Heute noch drei Zwerge ,in meinen neuen Eingang, reinbekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfötchen (12. August 2013)

Endlich weiß ich von welchem Spiel du immer redest  
Sieht echt interessant aus.

Viel  Erfolg bei dem Tutorial.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. August 2013)

THX.
Ja ich komme mit dem Militär immer noch nicht weiter,deswegen kann ich dazu nichts schreiben.
Ausser das ich von Mants überschwemmt werde,so das ich kaum spielen kann ,weil der jedesmal anhält,wenn meine Zwerge 
denen zu nah kommen.-


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. August 2013)

Sieht ganz interessant aus, aber ich habe irgendwie die Befürchtung dass ich da nicht ganz durchsteigen werde


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. August 2013)

So Wild ist es auch nicht.
Alles bischen Übungssache.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. August 2013)

Dann kratze ich demnächst mal ein paar Groschen zusammen...
Obwohl meine Mutter schon sagt dass ich zu viel zocke


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. August 2013)

Am besten siehst du dir noch ein paar Videos auf Youtube an ,kannst du besser abschätzen  ob das was für dich ist.
Hab im mom Anno 1701 Pause XXD.


Ich sehe gerade auf Steam gibt es das für 2,38€.
Zugreifen!!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/224500/


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. August 2013)

So, ich habs nun und schon nach einer Stunde mehrere Fragen & Probleme:

1) Ab welcher Ebene findet man Stein? Bin jetzt schon bei -3 und hab immer noch kein Stein gefunden 

2) Irgendwie wollen die Gnome das 2. Yak nicht ins Gehege bringen, groß genug ist es Priority auf 1.

Und hier noch nen Screen meines Lagers, da wollen die Kisten nicht gebaut werden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. August 2013)

Zu eins ,must warscheinlich noch etwas tiefer,oder mehr in die Breite graben.

2. das spiel ist manchmal etwas buggy ,machen die irgentwann.

3. Du must erst genug Holz fällen dann machen die noch die Kisten.Geduld.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. August 2013)

Okay, wird gemacht 
Aber ich hab jetzt schon total die Motivation da was aufzubauen keine Ahnung wo die herkommt 
Aber das mit den Kisten versteh ich nicht, ich hab doch wie man auf dem Screen sieht ordentlich Holz


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. August 2013)

Hast du ein Sägewerk gebaut??
Lies mal ein wenig das TUT^^.

OK hab gerade auf deinen Screenschot gesehen.
Du brauchst Stein.
Ohne Stein ,keine einfache Werkbank usw.,also auch keine Kisten.

Am besten Mauerst du auch ein bereich ein(mit Erde am anfang)und die Schrägen wegmachen ,da kommen die nicht runter ,damit dich die Monster nicht frischmachen . Hinterher schön ausleuchten.

PS.: mit der Mauer dauert schon so einige Zeit.Dann kommen allerdings auch keine Zwerge mehr rein.Hab je nach Lage immer dann einen Block weggemacht,wenn die Zwerge drinnen waren wieder zugemacht.Ist aber heikel^^.


PPS.:Laß dich nicht entmutigen ,wenn dir die Zwerge verecken einfach nochmal von vorne bis du deine Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.
Anfangs geht es schneller Bäume von Hand zu pflanzen und zu fällen,als sie anzubauen.Aber immer schön Cut,clipping,
damit du genug Setzlinge hast.

Nochmal der Hilfreiche Link,wo was gelagert werden kann(Googelübersetzer,nicht immer so toll)


http://translate.google.de/translat...=firefox-a&hs=orb&rls=org.mozilla:de:official


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. August 2013)

Jo, suche gerade Stein 
Monster hab ich für den Anfang ausgemacht 
Schrägen habe ich keine Störenden.
Und wie leuchtet man aus?
Und ist es ratsam ALLES im Berg zu bauen?
Und meine Farm will nicht wachsen 
Hab Wheat ausgewählt und im Gebiet ist auch schon alles mit der Hoe (auf gut Minecraftisch gesagt ) bearbeitet.
Oder dauert das wachsen so lange dass ich das noch garnicht sehen kann?

So viele Fragen xD
Ich hoffe du kannst es mir ein wenig näher bringen, ist halt ziemlich viel am Anfang 

EDIT: Ich hab jetzt ziemlich viel Bauxite gefunden, was kann man damit anfangen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. August 2013)

Jo ohne Monster wird es hinterher langweilig.aber am Anfang hab ich die auch erst mal ausgemacht um die Basic`s zu lernen .

Build >Terrain> Wall   ,Mauer bauen .

Aber nicht so wichtig wenn keine Gegner kommen können.
Aussen machst du deine Tierfarmen,kannst später noch Emus usw. kaufen ,beim Händler.
Alle Pflanzungen machst du Außen(wenn du Mauer baust ,groß genug^^).
bei Mechanik nur die Windmühlen.

Fackeln(Torch) machst du Später aus Holz und Kohle(geht später auch Holz mit Holz verbrennen(Holzkohle))
Wie bei Minecraft. 

Das Wachsen dauert immer eine recht lange Zeit (Jahreszyklus).
Am Anfang hat man immer das Problem das es zu wenig Nahrung gibt.
Türen sind kein wirklicher schutz,die werden von den Gegner eingerissen (außer Mechanische Walls).
Deswegen hab ich mich eingemauert (Auch Mappränder müssen zu ,oder der Boden Muß weg Floor)
In der Miene darfst du auch keine Wände aufmachen,sonnst kommen Gegner rein^^.
Bin mal weg . have Fun.

Schau dir mal einige Videos an zb. das:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMybg9g_kgY


----------



## Gismopadawan (3. September 2013)

Hollo allerseits,
habe lange überlegt ob ich meinen Senf dazugeben soll oder nicht, aber wie es so ist ... na ja

also dein Problem mit den fielen Mants ist eigentlich recht leicht zu lösen
NAHRUNG und  TRINKEN ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg
sobald du gemeinsam glaube so etwas wie 2000 überschreitest wird es lustig, mit anderen Worten es werden sehr sehr viele
habe gerade ein wert von ca 500K (539334) und werde spielend mit den angriffen fertig
mit glaube ca 15 Nahkämpfern 

Steine gibt es übrigens auch in eben 0, einfach mal buddeln
ab der tiefe von 50 gibt es Eisen (würde ich für Waffen verwenden) 
glaube ab da gibt es auch Blei (lead) aber nur bis zur tiefen von 75 -80 keine Ahnung habe es gerade nicht im Kopf  (für Rüstungen)


----------



## Gismopadawan (3. September 2013)

Als Anmerkung, spiele eigentlich immer auf normal, also mit Gegnern
verzichte aber fast komplett auf Mechanik
keine Tore gruben Windmühlen ... was es da eben so gibt eben

das was aber bei mir echt nicht klappt ist das mit den Pilzen, der will einfach nicht angepflanzt werden


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. September 2013)

Musst du soweit ich weiß Wässern.
Also Wasser aufs Feld fließen lassen.
In einem kleinem Bereich kannst du dann Pilze anpflanzen.(unterirdisch)
Musst du mal ausprobieren.
Die Gegner Zahl,Art, Richtet sich nach dem Wert deines Königreiches.
Wie hältst du die Mants draußen ??Türen werden ja eingerissen.


----------



## Gismopadawan (5. September 2013)

Danke für den Tipp werde ich mal ausprobieren
aber anderer seits, Pilze lieben Feuchtigkeit ... liegt nahe

nicht ganz richtig
es stimmt die Art der Gegner so wie die Anzahl hängt von wert des Königreichs ab
meine ab 35k kommen erst die Mants
aber speziell die Mants werden von den Vorräten angelockt
das ist der Knackpunkt an der Geschichte

nun habe es mit Türen ausprobiert ... blöder weise empfinden das die grünen als eine nette Waffe ... blöde Idee
und sie rennen sie  schlicht und einfach über den Haufen

habe verschiedene Mechanismen ausprobiert die mir alle nicht gefallen haben,
nun bis auf Schwertfallen  (sind auch gut gegen Mats)

Schusswaffen verbrauchen Munition und ... nun auch nicht das wahre

also stupide Nahkämpfer und ohne ein Tor,
einfach ein Loch in der wand mit Tretfallen dahinter 
wobei sie nur als Alibi dienen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. September 2013)

OK,Danke.
Na ja Food werd ich so schnell nicht wieder los ^^.
Meine Fallen hast du ja gesehen??


----------



## Gismopadawan (9. September 2013)

Ja klar doch, sind echt gut um Gegner zu ärgern 
ich versuche aber gerne nett zu den Händlern zu sein
und davon abgesehen, haben die Orks immer so nette Rüstung an, das lässt sich hervorragend einschmelzen

bzw. sind meine Mitbewohner nicht gerade mit Intelligenz gesegnet und verlaufen sich in die eine oder andere Falle

also Endziel ist natürlich alles aus Stahl
nur alleine die Waffen verschlingen Unmengen
und bei mir tragen sie zwei (kein Schild)
kannst es ja mal ausrechnen 
15 Nähkämpfer je zwei Waffen aus Stahl 

meine das sind vier Erz und vier Kohle für ein Barren Stahl, und davon brauchst du 5  je Waffe

von Rüstung rede ich da mal besser gar nicht, deswegen die, für den Anfang aus Blei

----------------
Mants

Mants are a race of ant people that have started to raid gnome settlements. Mants will send a single scout to look for gnomes. If the scout returns to the colony, they will return with a larger attack force. Mants will attack in greater numbers as the kingdom's worth goes up. For example, a fort 100k worth can expect to be attacked by a group of 6-8 Mant Workers. You get more mants if you have excess food/drink - this kicks in if you have more than 2,000 combined food and drink.

Mants have chitinous armor, and attack with bite and poison sting attacks. While they do not use weapons, they are still dangerous, and should only be engaged by armored military. While they can bleed, this only happens rarely, and is mostly caused by the piercing damage dealt by ranged attacks. They are however weak to blunt damage, which increases the effectiveness of weapons such as hammers.

Prior to version 0.8.40 mants and beetles couldn't drown. Since then mants and beetles have evolved lungs and can now drown.[1] 

Mant Scout 	30,000 	Appears alone on the edge of the map to scout your gnome kingdom. If it manages to escape, it will bring back a Mant invasion force later.
Mant Worker 	30,000 	One of the types of Mants that is sent as part of an invasion. 

Mant - Gnomoria Wiki
----------------------------

kleine Randbemerkung zu deinen Lieblingen


----------



## Knuddelbearli (29. Februar 2016)

Spielt noch wer? Gibt jetzt ja 1.0 und wurde Modding Support eingebaut. Versuche deshalb paar Spieler zusammen zu sammeln.


----------

